# Purity Test



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

How pure are you?

http://www.penddraig.co.uk/pen/tests/purity.htm

34% Pure  oh man! i'v shocked myself lol


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

57% Yikes.....I need to get out more....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

45% pure LOL


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol Jack


someone pls get lower than me!!8O lol


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I've been advised by counsel to refrain from posting my results...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

40% Pure

Not too far off from Cindy!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

24% Pure

Where are my morals my mother would be horrified.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

24!! woooooohooooooooooo lol


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

51% Pure :innocent:


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

24% =-o


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

24%... Ivory soap has me beat by a long shot...
BTW, you are 0% if you ever used Ivory soap during a sexual encounter. :sb:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I feel so...um...clean  You all are so dirty! :lol:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Lol


----------



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

46% 

Could have been a lot worse if I haven't had a girlfriend for the last 4 years. She keeps me tame.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey, I've been with my husband for 5 years....I still got a 40%!!! Live a little!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

31%.....but after this weekend im shooting for a 28.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

See Ken, I told you, you were dirty!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Christ, am I the biggest hornball here? come on Koz, lt's see the score. There aint NO WAY I'm the worst.......:woot: :moon:


*Ahhhhh, actually you are dog!!*
*26% Pure Here... Good lord... How did this sweet, polite, athletic, Catholic boy with an Austin Prep. HS education become so debased, so seedy, so...."Ken-like"....*:NO:


----------



## minks8938 (Feb 21, 2005)

42 % pure here. Not too bad.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao Koz if u think ur bad look at my score!! 24%

and i was brought up in a strict catholic family and went to a girls boarding school!
boys were not allowed anywhere near me:wow: LOL


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL Ssshhhhhhhhh 


dont tell anyone


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

**ATTN PLEASE*
Masscops.com reigning fornicator & fornicatress; USMCMP5811 and Cinderella.
Trophies Designed by Al Goldstein Will be awarded shortly.
*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm 97% pure according to that test and I didn't lie either... Is that good or bad? Does it mean I am a loser? Well seems like I am in a league of my own. What else is new....


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL Koz !!!!!!!!!! :-$ i was expecting that!

i deny all knowledge .. i wasnt here .. iv been framed lol

<< hides her face >>:$ ....... lmao


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol npd ... 97% 8O u sure ur not a priest?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

:wiltedro: More like a sequestered Monk 

no fun at all right npd.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

No I am sure I am not a priest nor am I a monk, in fact I am not a very religious person. I guess I just lead a dull life compared to you all. Oh well such is life.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Someone take this boy out already! He needs to live a little!!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol Ken ..


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Let me guess npd, the only questions you answerd yes to were self pleasuration? :lol:
> 
> and Koz, I guess that trophie is the only one Cindy can't take from me huh? :lol:


Maybe... or maybe not. Maybe I just threw up a number so I wouldnt look like a total Nerd :rd:


----------

